# Shopping for france



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi all
We are taking new Rapido from Hereford to Poole ferry on Tuesday. Have got plenty of time and need to buy the following on the way. Any reccomendations of suitable suppliers?
Replacement bulb set
Gas fittings
Storm straps for awning
Step for door
Some sort of ground cover as big doormat
Trigger shower
Kettle that doesnt dribble all over the place
Something to make drivers seat more comfortable.
Thanks in aticipation of suggestions
Jim


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If your landing at Cherbourg Jim, there are all the major French supermarkets within a mile that would supply just about everything apart from the step.
There are two caravan/motorhome outlet and spares suppliers on the left hand side when heading down the E13.

Ray.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Jim

Good luck with your trip.

Replacement bulbs can be cheap - Wilkinsons, I think are reliable stockists whereas Lidl/Aldi are cheaper but only when they have them. Even Halfords is not too bad, I believe. Don't forget headlight benders - amazingly we found the ferry to be the cheapest!!

Why do you need a step? Our Rapido has a single fold out step and that is adequate. I don't know your model, so perhaps you haven't got an electric version.

Ground mat - never used one. We usually stop on hard standings and at this time of year, grass is going to be dry. Some aires are dusty, and it is removing the dust that is most important in my eyes. We have a £1.99 internal mat which gets a shake every morning (and more often if necessary).

By trigger shower, is that for an external fitting? I thought it was a great idea, and have probably used it twice in 4 years. It had to be the proper fitting for the stem.

What are gas fittings? Do you mean for your gas bottles?

We have a gas kettle, bought years ago, and a cheap electric kettle for when on EHU. Perhaps it's the teapot which is more important to not dribble, as the kettle can be used over the sink.

We have Agutti seats, so no problems there. I've never found any of these add-ons to make much difference, but they're not overly expensive, so why not try one (or two different ones and let the passenger have the worst one?? :lol: )

Hope all goes well - Gordon


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Ray thanks Gordon. We are indeed landing Cherbourgh but have more time this side as we are in a hurry to find some sunshine.
Model 776FF there is an internal step and access is nice an d low but she says a step so a step it will be.
Trigger shower is for the internal shower to conserve hot water and has been reccomended by many on mhf.
We have a 4.5kg calor bottle which we intend to use for our new barbecue and as back up for the two 11kg flogas, annoyed that bbq comes with fitting for stupid patiogas. Otherwise should we get fittings for France in case we run out or get them at the time?
We bought a kett;e which is absolute rubbish more goes down the sink than into cups.
Is the 925 an A-class where you get better seats?
Jim


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Jim, if you need a spare French 13kg. bottle and regulator I have them.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Spare bulbs ebay
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Caravan-Spare...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item4aab72ccd4

Trigger shower Cak Tanks
http://www.caktanks.com/files/cak_catalogue_2011/2011 Water Taps and Showers.pdf


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Doh! just realised the outside shower is of trigger type so we can use that inside
Jim


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

We have just returned from a month in France. Two things to think about:
Seems all petrol stations are closed on Sundays
All village (not town!!) markets are held in the middle of the villages on Sundays!!
Enjoy!!
P.S. flip flops for showers


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Decent tea. :roll: 

That awful Lipton's yellow stuff is only fit for washing the van with.

Dave


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Buy your coffee and cereal here. It's about 3 times more expensive there. Stock up lots.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Westkirby01,
I think you have a limited view of things. 
Most supermarket fuel stations are open Sunday morning. Most also have automated 24 hour facilities. Town markets vary all week and take it in turns. English cereals are more expensive but the French ones are just as cheap as UK.

If you try to buy anything English or imported it's bound to cost more.

Ray.

http://www.gitesandmore.co.uk/Market Days Normandy.htm


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Ray

do you live in your Hobby in Normandy?

Jim


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi vis vests for each occupant, warning triangle.

Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JIMY said:


> Hi Ray
> 
> do you live in your Hobby in Normandy?
> 
> Jim


No Jim.
Can't live in less than 40ft. with a 3 man (or woman) shower.

Ray.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Jimy

I have just bought one of these , excellent product ,works great with good spray ,switches on and off with slide button, and it was fast delivery

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....27605&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2582wt_1199


----------

